# Happy "Gotcha Day", Lucy



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

How sweeeeet! happy Gotcha day Lucy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Lucy !!! Good thing Chance is such a smart boy !!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day Lucy....I want to see bigger pictures of little Lucy and Chance ;-)


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww what a great story! Happy Gotcha Day Lucy!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day Lucy!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a great story! Happy Gotcha Day Lucy!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

janine said:


> Happy Gotcha Day Lucy....I want to see bigger pictures of little Lucy and Chance ;-)


These aren't very big, but I think they're cute ::








Here she is with two of her many socks...she buries them all over the house, sometimes under Chance while he's sleeping. :crazy:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great story! Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I love the pics of Chance and Lucy, they look too cute together - she is charming!!!!


----------

